# Dram performance enhance settings



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 19, 2010)

question here guys, Iam extreamly happy with my new ram seeing its only 4 gig for moment but iam looking in the bios and was wondering what i should have this setting at, there is standard,turbo,extreme, Ive always had it set to standard, would there be any benifit to moving it to turbo or extreme? I set the timing manually so what exactly does that setting do?  thanx 
also when the other 4 gig arrive i want it to run at 1600  ,so i have my frequesncy latch at 333 and at 240b the freq is 1424 , then 320b sets it to 1780 wich is way to high, so am i supposed to set the freq latch back down to 266mhz and try a mem multiplier that gets me close to or on 1600? hope this makes sense cause i almost confused myself  lol, must say these g.skills sure woke my system up!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2010)

your mem probly wont run high due to the OC on your CPU


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2010)

from what I gathered, Turbo and Extreme will tighten down the secondary ram timings automatically to add a bit of performance. Best way to know is to try the settings and run a memory bench and see if its worth setting it or not. Overall the benefit is minor, but hey every little bit helps

I'm not too sure how you will need to set up the bios to get the ram close to 1600, but I agree 8GB isn't going to clock all that well without a ton of heat and stress from the NB.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 19, 2010)

ya see what ya mean..... well guess i will see what happens once all 8 are in, if i can keep it at around 1424 or there abouts id be happy with that, but like i said its faster just with 4 than before with 8 , would i see a big jump going to 8 gigs? well its on its way here so ill see how it goes once installed  thanx all


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2010)

you arent really going to see anything moving to 8GB other than the ability to run more things at once. If you do any sort of digi art of photo editing, you will see the advantages there.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 19, 2010)

nah dont play around with anything like that, i guess buying the extra ram wasnt very neccasary, oh well should of asked this question before i went for it.. hey sneekypeet love your monkey pug, we usd to have a black pug years ago but he was to wacky to the kids so we sold him  lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2010)

Dont get me completely wrong here, prefetch will have the ability to store more without you seeing the impact day to day, so in that sense you may see snappier response from programs you use daily

I thought the avy was cool, and in a post not too long ago, it was very fitting


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 20, 2010)

one other question  these say they are rated for 1600 whats the chance of takeing them to lets say 1780? iam talking about just the 4 gigs not eight, on newegg on the reviews someone had them memtest and primce stable at 1800, think thats true/ I guess tommorow once daughter is done playing her games Iam going to try some other setting to see exactly what these guys can do. would there be a chance of me burning them dowm by adjusting the freq to high? I know i wont go above 1.7 volts, Ill ppost back tommorow with some everest bench;s


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 20, 2010)

Its completely up to the board. If it likes the ram, I see no reason it shouldnt clock a fair bit.


----------

